# My First Oil NewYorker Boiler



## JMBPlumber (Oct 7, 2013)

This is my first NEWYORKER hot water boiler I installed about 2 years ago. Thought I share it. It was a complete knock down installation.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks sharp. Nice clean joints.


----------



## JMBPlumber (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks, Appreciate any input to improve my craft.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JMBPlumber said:


> This is my first NEWYORKER hot water boiler I installed about 2 years ago. Thought I share it. It was a complete knock down installation.


Sorry... its furance guy did this job... it'll work but not done correctly.. get some Dan's books.. but first..post an intro here.


----------



## JMBPlumber (Oct 7, 2013)

Since then its improved. Ill look into these Dan books.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JMBPlumber said:


> Since then its improved. Ill look into these Dan books.


Post your intro as per site request..


----------



## JMBPlumber (Oct 7, 2013)

sure thing


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Look in the Manuel u will find how to pipe a boiler the right way and put the barometer t the right place


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

shlomy81 said:


> Look in the Manuel u will find how to pipe a boiler the right way and put the barometer t the right place


Didn't notice that.. been awhile with oil burner... I was looking at all the pipings and punps fook up..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

shlomy81 said:


> Look in the Manuel u will find how to pipe a boiler the right way and put the barometer t the right place


You want that T close to the chimney.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Is that copper in black pipe?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Is that copper in black pipe?


What's wrong with that?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> What's wrong with that?


Nothing why


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Is that copper in black pipe?


No oxygen it will last forever...


----------

